# Honey warming box air temperature



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

I am finishing up my warming box to liquify my 5 gallon buckets of crystallized honey. I searched the site for an answer to my questions but didn't come up with anything.

My warming box is going to be a stack of 3-4 deeps with a metal excluder on top of the bottom deep to act as a shelf for the bucket. Under the excluder is a 100 watt bulb attached to a dimmer switch. I am going to use cut sections of pink styrofoam insulation on the outside of the box(fire safety reasons) and foil on the inside to reflect heat. And an outer cover on top of the stack. I am wondering what temperature should I shoot for_(the air temperature around the bucket_) to liquify a 5 gallon bucket of crystallized honey. And....can liquifying be done effectively without wiring in a fan? Thanks, juzzer


----------



## wildflowerlanehoney (Aug 17, 2010)

I built some similar. Basically I just built a small cabinet. So far I have found it is easier to monitor the temp of the honey, you will have to stir it every so often once it starts liquefying. Once you get it liquefied, then you can kind of regulate the temp by stirring so you don't get hot spots. It is kind of a crude method, but it works. On the list, down the road for a few years is a bottling tank with a heater and stirrer!!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Whatever the temperature is in the hot tub!


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

If you set up a thermostate that will shut off the bulb around 110 degrees you could just leave it for longer periods. Shouldn't have to stir but it will take longer.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Mine is set for 109 with a small 12 volt Computer fan. On a separate switch that I turn on once it starts to warm up. That is if I remember 
. Mine is made out of plywood. I had hope to find a mini refrigerator but didn't have any luck. I am using a controller from honey run. Works great I plan to buy one more for my wax melter.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Just over 100 works in three days in mine.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I set mine to 40 deg C. A small fan will make a big difference on evening out the heat in the box.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Mine cycles between 100-105 and a 5 gallon bucket is liquid in about 2 days. Sometimes sooner if it isn't too solid yet.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This has worked for me for a while now. No fancy anything.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr.Beeman said:


> This has worked for me for a while now. No fancy anything.


If you are doing frames of honey what provisions do you do about dripping honey?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I had a custom stainless steel drip pan built to fit the inside of the supers that rests just under the bottom frames that I added since the video. I keep this well above the light bulb to ensure the honey doesn't get cooked.


----------



## mbevanz (Jul 23, 2012)

I like to use my utility wash sink filled with water and a five gallon bucket water heater purchased from Tractor Supply.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I had a custom stainless steel drip pan built to fit the inside of the supers that rests just under the bottom frames that I added since the video. I keep this well above the light bulb to ensure the honey doesn't get cooked.


My thought was to use two deeps side by side on the bottom like a tower hive and place the light bulbs off to the side where they wouldn't get dripped on. Insulate the halves directly above the light bulbs.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Watch on Craigslist or similar, you can often find an old freezer for free or dirt cheap. Works great.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> This has worked for me for a while now. No fancy anything.


I did this after watching your video and it works like a charm. I don't have any metal QE's so I used a couple of cookie racks. What's nice about it also is that I can add or reduce mediums to accommodate what I'm heating.
Colino


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I keep mine at 106-107, but it still darkens the honey at that temp. I don't know that it damages the honey, but I can definitely tell the difference after its been in the warmer.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Glad it worked out well for you Colino. Pretty simple solution I think.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

How long does it take to warm up a 10 frame medium super of honey for extracting .


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Depending on initial temp of the honey frames, about 3 hours.


----------

